# Eye Round in my Sous Vide Supreme



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2022)

*Eye Round in my Sous Vide Supreme*​

This was about a 3 pound “Half Eye Round @ about $3 a pound.
So I bagged it along with a pack of “Lipton Mushroom/Onion Soup Dry Mix”.
I put that in my Sous Vide Supreme, set @ 132°, along with 3 small slices of frozen leftover Prime Rib, for Supper. (Not pictured)

After 4 hours @ 132° I removed the Prime Rib slices from the SV. Then I topped the water off with Hot from my spigot @ about 120°.
We added some Mashed Taters with Butter, and some Broccoli for the first night’s Supper.
When I removed the Prime Rib from the SV, that dropped the Water Temp from 132° down to 104°, but it only took it 12 minutes to get it back up to 134.7°, and another 3 minutes to level off at 132° again.
Then the next day, at the end of 30 hours, I removed the Big Old Eye Round from the Hot Tub, and put it in a big bowl of Ice Water, and into the fridge.
Then the Next day, I put the Eye Round in the freezer for 3 hours.

Then onto the slicer & sliced the whole thing up for Supper & many, Beef Sammies to come.
I’ll add some “Splainin’ to the Pics below.

Hope You all enjoy this one—I sure Did,

Bear

Half of a Beef Eye Round (3 pounds): Juice from the SV bag in glass, for Gravy:







Slicing Thin for Sammies:






Closer Look:






Heating some up in a bowl:






Starting a Sammy with a Beef & Gravy Base:






Then 2 slices of Bread & more Beef on top:






Then more gravy, another slice of Bread, and more Gravy on Top, for Bear's Supper:






Nuking some more Beef slices, around the perimeter of a bowl, for a Bear-Beef Sammy:






Horseradish Sauce on a Kaiser Roll:






Beef & American Cheese:






And a slice of Provolone & melted, and some Stackers Pickles, for another Bear Supper:






And One More, of The Same!!






For The Road to The Den:


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2022)

Looks excellent John. I'm a huge fan of open faced sammies.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (May 17, 2022)

Makes for some darn good sammies. . .


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 17, 2022)

looks great John

I could go for a couple of those right now.  
Cold and raining hard here . Just finished power washing the dock

And that open/closed sandwich with the hot gravy ....Wheres my fork and knife

David


----------



## smokerjim (May 17, 2022)

Yes sir mr.bear, that's some good looking eats.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 17, 2022)

Looks great John!  You've got those sandwiches down to an art form.  Excellent all around.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks excellent John. I'm a huge fan of open faced sammies.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank You Chris!!
When I was a Kid, this was the only thing I ever ordered in restaurants.
It was also the cheapest meal on the Menu.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (May 17, 2022)

That's a great looking pile of sliced beef John.

The sandwiches look A-OK too.

POINT


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Makes for some darn good sammies. . .


Thank You Rider!!
Appreciate That !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> looks great John
> 
> I could go for a couple of those right now.
> Cold and raining hard here . Just finished power washing the dock
> ...


Thank You David!!
It's almost always raining here!!
And Thanks for the Like
BTW: No Knife Needed.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Yes sir mr.bear, that's some good looking eats.



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great John!  You've got those sandwiches down to an art form.  Excellent all around.



Thank You Mike!!
It's the Bear in Me!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 19, 2022)

Nothing’ better than sliced beef on bread. That’s what every belly needs to be happy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> That's a great looking pile of sliced beef John.
> 
> The sandwiches look A-OK too.
> 
> POINT



Thank You Jack!!
Appreciate the Like too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Nothing’ better than sliced beef on bread. That’s what every belly needs to be happy.


Thank You Sven!!
Yup---I know My Belly Loves Hot Roast Beef Sammies!!
Always Has!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 20, 2022)

Looks great Bear. That’s easy living right there.


----------



## tx smoker (May 21, 2022)

I'm a bit late to the party Bear, but you just can't beat a good roast beef sandwich...ever. Best out there. No doubt doing it in the SV the meat was super tender and flavorful. Well done sir.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great Bear. That’s easy living right there.


Thank You SE !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm a bit late to the party Bear, but you just can't beat a good roast beef sandwich...ever. Best out there. No doubt doing it in the SV the meat was super tender and flavorful. Well done sir.
> 
> Robert


Thank You Robert !!
You're right, as good as a Roast Beef Sammy is, the SV makes them even better!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve (May 21, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *Eye Round in my Sous Vide Supreme*​
> 
> This was about a 3 pound “Half Eye Round @ about $3 a pound.
> So I bagged it along with a pack of “Lipton Mushroom/Onion Soup Dry Mix”.
> ...


I have smoked & IPed several eye of rounds.  Always great flavor, but so many were full of grizzle.  Does sous vide soften the grizzle, or do you just have better beef up there.  I usually buy choice angus.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2022)

floridasteve said:


> I have smoked & IPed several eye of rounds.  Always great flavor, but so many were full of grizzle.  Does sous vide soften the grizzle, or do you just have better beef up there.  I usually buy choice angus.



I think you're thinking about Chuck Roast, because I have never had any Gristle in any Eye Rounds. Eye Rounds are very lean, but no gristle.
Some of Chuck Roasts are loaded with gristle, and SV for about 48 hours takes care of that.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2022)

Nice job Bear, that EOR looks real tender and juicy!


----------



## jcam222 (May 22, 2022)

Looks great Bear! I learned about using eye jere for lunchmeat and our boys love it as do I. I pulled one out of the freezer yesterday to smoke.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 22, 2022)

Dang John, that first open faced sanny slathered in gravy has me wanting to crack out the sous vide, nice work! RAY


----------



## floridasteve (May 22, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I think you're thinking about Chuck Roast, because I have never had any Gristle in any Eye Rounds. Eye Rounds are very lean, but no gristle.
> Some of Chuck Roasts are loaded with gristle, and SV for about 48 hours takes care of that.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the reply, but I’m sure they were all eye of round, and several.  Ive learned if I slice them very this they’re okay for sandwiches, but it’s not unusual to have to pull a strand of gristle from between your teeth.  You must have better meat then we do in Florida.  I guess I’ll have to try one again!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice job Bear, that EOR looks real tender and juicy!


Thank You Justin!!
Yes It Was!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (May 22, 2022)

I’d be waiting in line at Bears deli for a couple of those sammichs! Looks great.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Bear! I learned about using eye jere for lunchmeat and our boys love it as do I. I pulled one out of the freezer yesterday to smoke.



Thank You!!
I just did another one of these, but we've been eating it cold with Horseradish & Cheese, replacing the expensive Roast Beef from the Deli "$14 to $18 per pound".
Make awesome Sammies---Hot or Cold!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (May 23, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> I just did another one of these, but we've been eating it cold with Horseradish & Cheese, replacing the expensive Roast Beef from the Deli "$14 to $18 per pound".
> Make awesome Sammies---Hot or Cold!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


Man the lunch meat in general is crazy now but the roast beef for sure! I’m keeping an eye out for more specials on eye of round.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Dang John, that first open faced sanny slathered in gravy has me wanting to crack out the sous vide, nice work! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Give In---It's worth it!
And Thanks for the Like, Ray.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I’d be waiting in line at Bears deli for a couple of those sammichs! Looks great.
> Jim


Thank You Jim!!
You could move to the front!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Man the lunch meat in general is crazy now but the roast beef for sure! I’m keeping an eye out for more specials on eye of round.


Thank You!!!
Yup, My idea of a special price on Eye Round has moved up to "Under $5"
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

